# The Sword of Kings 1.0- Kingdoms of Kalamar



## Oberton (Mar 18, 2003)

*Mustering (March), Pelsday Imperial Reckoning: 563  * 

Travel along the Elder Way reveals many wonders about the lands of Pekal; the people being the most wonderful aspect of this discovery, as they are truly a tolerant folk. 

The elder way connects most of the southern towns, thorps and other locales that many cartographers consider to small to include on their maps. I was fortunate enough to have wondered off the beaten path and visit Har'Gado._*DM: I located this town just north west of Gorido. Basically between the Witch's Cackle and Gorido*_ If not for the advice from a friendly Steel Guard fellow, Midalita B'Rogupar I believe, I would have never experienced this thorp and the hardy folk who live here! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thorp of Har'gadu is a tiny hamlet which by most accounts would not warrent a mention, except for its' location on the elder way. The town has around 80 people who live near or in the town who mainly farm their lands. One item of note is the fact that no noble supports the town activly. The only inn "THE ELDER WAYHOUSE" is currently run by Coldarran" who inherieted the place from the previous owner by suprise.For details of the families and such see Pekal Gazetteer for more details  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

As luck or misfortune, would have it, I also arrived at the same time the thorp was having a few difficulties. It seems a local girl had gone missing and the local’s were in an uproar over this. I volunteered to help search, as had many others. Little did I know what would soon become a serious problem for the town and possible the entire region, but I do get ahead of myself… Let me start by telling you of the folks who truly discovered the threat to these lands and their bravery in the face of danger. 

For a complete character data listing see: Character Sheets 

Thallen, a strong fellow who likes himself more than any man really should. 
Malvus, I do not know much about him at this time. 
Glok Borodin, a true dwarf who is struggling to free his people from the yolk of the Kalamarian Empire. 
Balamir, a straightforward kind of guy, who strikes me as a woodsy type perhaps he is a ranger, but he did keep to himself mostly. 
Magnus Grimm, a strange oddity. Something of a dwarven wizard, will wonders never cease? 
Grakth, not much of a thinker, but he certainly knows how to swing his weapon and drink. Did I mention he was a half-hobgoblin? 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



In Har'gado the group was staying at an inn called the Elder Wayhouse. Before all the problems broke out most of the patrons at the Wayhouse were just enjoying relaxing after a hard day. Laughter and merriment were plentiful as was the ale and excellent smoked pheasant and spiced pumpkin. I also met two of the local villagers. Gern is the village’s smith. The other man was a member of the Honorable, a group of retired Pekalese soldiers. _* DM: I used Lucas to help give the players a feeling for the area and to get a understanding of the local authorities. *_ His name was Lucas Trimel. The night was rather enjoyable until a woman came bursting through the door. She was a local woman whose daughter, Mela, had turned up missing. Lucas offered to help the woman, but I wasn’t about to let the old man do it alone. Several of the other travelers and myself offered to help Lucas search for the girl. 

They helped search the eastern side of the village. Inside the woods near her house, the fellow by the name of Balamir was able to pick up a set of tracks._ * DM: At this point Balamir believed the tracks were not human, but he kept that to himself until he could confirm it. *_ They followed the tracks through the woods for what seemed an eternity. They crossed the village road and followed the trail into an even deeper wooded area. In the woods, he discovered that the tracks were not from the little girl but were from a group of goblins! Thinking that the goblins had the girl, they attacked. They quickly dispatched the goblins and found a surprise. Thank Rigel, none of us theyre killed. After the battle, they discovered that the goblins did not have the girl. Their captive was Lucas. _* DM: This encounter really puzzled the players until they got the whole story from Lucas. Most of the players just did not trust this VERSION of Lucas… *_ It turned out that Lucas had been captured by the goblins that worked for a doppelganger, a creature that could take the shape of anyone. They had trouble believing him until they returned to the Elder Wayhouse and found another Lucas sitting there waiting! 

The two men began to fight. They soon realized that they should have restrained both of them because it became difficult to keep track of which one was which. Their fight led into the kitchen and unfortunately, the Lucas that they believed to be the doppelganger escaped. Balamir insisted that everyone stay together. This creature could take on the form of any man. They ran out the back door after the other Lucas and found Coldarran, the innkeeper, knocked out on the woodpile and Glok walking down the road. Lucas had told them that the creature could read thoughts as well as change shape. Either Glok or Coldarran could have been the doppelganger. There was several minutes of intense stress as they tried to determine who was who… _*DM: This was great and I really played the part up… It really frustrated the players and they just did not know what to do. In the end they decided to keep their guard up. * _They decided to keep everyone together that night and keep an eye out for the creature. The adventurers set up a watch in the common room. Of course, the creature attacked us while we were sleeping. It was the last watch of the night. 

In fact, it was early morning. Grakth, Thallen and Malvus they were on the last watch and the rest of patrons were sleeping. Balamir had suffered a wound in his side from the goblin fight the previous night and was slow to rise._ * DM: One of my players knows I will kill PC’s and decided he better put his armor before entering the fight. * _The creature attacked in the guise of the innkeeper. The fight was intense and started at the top of the steps leading to the second level... Thallen and Malvus were giving it their best, but the creature just seemed to much of a formable foe. Grakth, the half-hobogoblin, did not fair to well against the creature and was soon brought low. The creature was a warrior as well as a deceiver, Rigel save us! Balamir, after donning his armor was able to get over to help Glok just in time, although it was evident he was in intense pain from his prior wounds. I was certain he would fall quickly in this battle, perhaps to never again swing a sword. Truly a hero, Balamir is. 

The creature had already brought down Grakth with a series of viscous attacks that would have killed a normal man… Thallen and Malvus were trying their best to hit the creature with their bows. _*DM: They just could not roll a good hit to save their lives… This of course was a pretense of the future, it seems my table has cursed their die… *_ The creature tried to make a run for it. But thankfully, they were able to stop it from escaping with a quick set of attacks. As the creature died its’ skin bubbled and stretched as it returned to its’ natural form. The creature had a disgusting gray color to its skin. It looked as if its skin was pulled taught over its bones. I hope that I will never have to see another one of these creatures again. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
THE DOPPELGANER 





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



--------------------
Warren C. LaFrance 
warrenla@bellsouth.net 
www.n2gaming.com 
The Sword of Kings Campaign Site


----------



## Darklone (Mar 18, 2003)

Table of Elemental Evil, the second ?


----------



## Oberton (Mar 18, 2003)

Ya, the table is causing all kinds of problems...  On a later adventure I have not yet posted they could not hide, sneak or hit anything... I almost ended up killing some people.  It reminds me of Old Ones table...


----------



## Oberton (Mar 18, 2003)

*The Sword of Kings part 1.1*

We resume our story with the players having defeated a doppelganger who had infiltrated a thorp. 

Mustering (March), Imperial Reckoning: 563 

It was the morning after the battle in the Elderway Inn, and everyone decided to stay at the inn and recoup.  Balamir had spent most of the day before being attended to and having his wounds sutured.  Glok was in similar straights, but his toughness; perhaps pride would be more accurate, kept him from seeking aid from the locals, but in the end he allowed Thallen to aid him and suture his wounds.  Thallen, as always seemed to be in good spirits and even went to bed early that evening.  Grakth of course wanted to drink his pain away and quickly accomplished this task and was carried up to his room by at least six men so he could sleep off his ale. Magnus, did not show his face for the entire day, perhaps enjoying the company of his books more; while Malvus enjoyed the company of the locals for the remainder of the day and sat on the porch to enjoy a peaceful sunset, something he felt deep within his gut he might not have another chance to do…


Sitting up and looking around Balamir could feel the sutures pulling and realizing his wounds would still take much more time to heal. Avoiding combat for now was not an option. Perhaps he could get another room to rest in, the constant sound of snoring coming from Glok was just keeping him up all night. Committing to wakeup and get moving, Balamir locates his clothing and begins to dress. 

In the common room of the Elder Way Inn, Coldarran was preparing the days meal while discussing the evening events with Glok. 

“It was amazing to see your friends in action Glok, “ Coldarran says as he steps past a pot on the floor and flips the ham on the griddle, “the speed in which they responded to the danger was just amazing, “ pausing and looking over his shoulder towards Glok, and continues, “ I am still amazed no one died.”  

“Aye, I too,” Glok says as he wipes some syrup from his beard, “ but make no mistake my friend, I am still feeling the pain from that battle and I would expect my friends to be much sorer than I am,  “ pausing to drink a swig of cider, “ Ah, good drink my friend!” Sitting back in his chair, Glok ponders the problems his people face and his long-term goals. 

Thinking to himself , “It seems like forever since I was able to visit home. Home....I wonder if home even still exists. Since the men of Kalamar enslaved my people my clan has been scattered to the far reaches. One day I'm going to settle up with Kalamar. I'd be happy to make a place for myself as a weapon smith and armorer but there will be time for that after. My travels have carried me to Pekal where I've met some interesting fellows. Good Balamir is quite likeable for a human and he seems interested in helping to free my people in Kalamar one day.” 

Looking over at Glok, Coldarran sees he is deep in thought and anyway, he has much to do before the guest begin to arrive in the common room. Busying himself with his chores Coldarran never sees Glok leave from the kitchen and into the common room to greet his friend Balamir. 

Easing himself down into an old wooden chair obviously made to be very sturdy, most likely by someone local. “Ah Glok, good to see you, “ smiling, “better than hearing you like I did all last night, “ Balamir grunts as his sutures pull a bit on his tender skin. 

“Humph, “ frowning and pulling his beard Glok continues, “ I have no problems sleeping, perhaps you should drink more.” Both fellows look toward the kitchen as the smell of cooked ham and fresh quick breads fill the common room.. Balamir hears his stomach growl and pats it knowing he would soon quite that monster… 

The commotion above sounded like a herd of wild animals coming down the stair into the common room. Obliviously the smell of food had awaken his fellows and they were making their way down into the common room. Looking about Balamir and Glok decided to relocate to a great round table near the hearth and await their friends. They would soon be discussing their next plans and which route they would be taking to get to Bet.


----------



## Oberton (Mar 19, 2003)

*The Elder Way*

Looking up at his companions coming down the stairs, Balamir stands and waves them over, “Good morning everyone, do have a seat and I will get Coldarran to serve up some food,” turning from the table Balamir makes his way to kitchen.

“Don’t think about eating all of it for yourself Balamir,” Grakth teases as he sits down, “So what are our plans?  I would like to make my way up north towards Bet.” 

Grakth rubs his hands together in anticipation, while looking up at the kitchen as Coldarran and Balamir make their way to the group’s table with a huge sliced ham, boiled eggs, quick breads, and preserves.  Balamir sets down a carafe of water and cider then quickly spreads the pewter mugs between everyone. 

“Ah, let me help here with the drinks friends, “ Magnus says while smiling. Arcane words can be heard as he touches the carafes and frost suddenly appears on both, “ Ah, much better, nothing like ice-cold water and cider!”  Sitting down and quite happy pours a mug of chilled cider.

“Hum, well we have finally found a use for Magnus,” says Malvus while picking up a piece of sliced ham and proceeds to eat it.

As if some command had been issued the entire group began to feast upon the foods before them and the room fell silent. 

The morning came with a fog that obscured everything in a thin veil of whiteness and most of the town’s folk never saw the caravan pass on the Elder Way, nor the group of adventures who had saved their town fall in rank with the caravan guard.  The town of Har'gado was thankful for the routine of their lives to return, but a few had an epiphany and wanted to explore.


----------

